# Worst of 2013: Die Skandale des Jahres - in der Hauptrolle: EA



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Worst of 2013: Die Skandale des Jahres - in der Hauptrolle: EA gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Worst of 2013: Die Skandale des Jahres - in der Hauptrolle: EA


----------



## Two-Face (26. Dezember 2013)

FC Bayern und EA?

Wenn dann eher FC Barcelona und EA.

Die Bayern mit Electronic Arts zu vergleichen klingt doch ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Joselman (26. Dezember 2013)

National gesehen passt das schon.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Dezember 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man es schafft irgendeinen Verein von überbezahlten, dopenden rumbolzern zu erwähnen, Snowden aber mit keinem Wort gewürdigt wird?


----------



## Two-Face (26. Dezember 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> National gesehen passt das schon.


 
Was hat denn bitte national gesehen EA mit dem Münchner Bayern zu tun?

EA = Amerikanisches Unternehmen, FC Bayern München = Deutscher Fußballverein/Deutsche Aktiengesellschaft



john201050 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass man es schafft  irgendeinen Verein von überbezahlten, dopenden rumbolzern zu erwähnen,  Snowden aber mit keinem Wort gewürdigt wird?


 Öhm, und was sollte dieser Post jetzt genau?


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Dezember 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [...] Öhm, und was sollte dieser Post jetzt genau?


 Na Kritik am Artikel.

Was interessiert mich der FC Bayern?
Und da wir hier bei PCGH sind könnte man die Sache mit der NSA zumindest mal erwähnen. Betrifft ja praktisch alle PC Spieler.


Aber du hast Recht, das war etwas arg viel OT. Deswegen hab ich ihn jetzt noch n bisschen gekürzt.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Dezember 2013)

Die Sache mit der NSA betrifft streng genommen nicht alle PC-Spieler sondern alle PC-(sowie Mobile/Smartphone- und alle standesamtlich vermerkten Bürger außerhalb der USA)Nutzer.


----------



## DBqFetti (26. Dezember 2013)

Allein für EA hätte man das Video doppelt so lang machen müssen.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2013)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Allein für EA hätte man das Video doppelt so lang machen müssen.


 
Stimmt. Da wurde bei weitem nicht alles erwähnt.


----------



## duke999 (28. Dezember 2013)

Klar kannste den FCB mit EA vergleichen. Beides braucht keine Mensch. Genau wie Biergläser, die braucht auch keiner!


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Dezember 2013)

duke999 schrieb:


> Klar kannste den FCB mit EA vergleichen. Beides braucht keine Mensch. Genau wie Biergläser, die braucht auch keiner!


 Nur Flaschenbier? 
Oder willst du dein Bier vom Fass in nem Plastikbecher trinken?


----------



## duke999 (28. Dezember 2013)

Dose Junge, nur Dose xD


----------



## Overkee (28. Dezember 2013)

Als wären andere Publisher besser als EA...

Es wollen alle nur Geld verdienen und möglichst viele Spiele an den Mann bringen. Und jeder Publisher hat da schon Aktionen abgezogen, die nicht unbedingt immer kundenorientiert waren.


----------

